# photoshop lupe erstellen



## spyfo (13. Dezember 2010)

hallihallo!

möchte mir gerne eine lupe erstellen (nicht den lupeneffect sonder nur das symbol - kommt neben mein suchform auf meiner website)
weiß nur nicht so genau wie ich das angehn sollte (spiegeleffect etc)

danke im vorraus!


----------



## smileyml (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft dir das ja schon weiter 
http://www.pvmgarage.com/2010/04/how-to-create-a-magnifying-glass-icon-in-photoshop/

Grüße Marco

PS: Bitte achte zukünftig auf eine korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke.


----------



## spyfo (13. Dezember 2010)

1000 dank!


----------



## spyfo (14. Dezember 2010)

Hätte noch eine kurze Frage zum tutorial, bei step 2.: fügt er ja 2 Ankerpunkte hinzu, aber wie erstellt er zuvor den Pfad? Hab es mit dem Zeichenstift-Werkzeug versucht und 4 Punkte um mein Rechteck gezogen und danach 2 Ankerpunkte hinzugefügt, konnte aber das Rechteck nicht so wie beschrieben formatieren, woran liegt das?

lg


----------



## smileyml (14. Dezember 2010)

Beim Zeichenstift-Werkzeug gibt es u.a. auch das Punkt-Umwandeln-Werkzeug.

Also so:
1. Mit dem Zeichenstift-Werkzeug das Rechteck klicken.
2. Mit dem Ankerpunkt-hinzufügen-Werkzeug (zu erreichen durch längeres Drücken auf die "Werkzeugtaste" in der Palette die beiden Ankerpunkte hinzufügen - eben auf die kurzen Seiten klicken.
3. Mit dem Punkt-Umwandeln-Werkzeug (ebenso dort wie obiges) einen Ankerpunkt drücken und mit gedrückter Maustaste die Maus bewegen. Damit erzeugst du die entsprechenden Griffe und kannst es an diesen Stellen ausrunden.

Grüße Marco


----------



## spyfo (14. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich auch so gemacht

also mit dem Zeichenstift-Werkzeug einmal um das Rechteck 
Ankerpunkt hinzufügen
Ankerpunkt nach untenziehen
bestätigen - nichts passiert
hat das was mit den layern zu tun?!

in cinema 4d ist das um einiges einfacher ;P


----------



## TanTe (15. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn ich das Tut mal so ueberfliege denke ich auch ehr daran die Lupe mit Blender(in deinem Fall C4d) zu erstellen und als PNG in Photoshop zu importiren.
Dann erst ab Schitt 28 bzw.26 in Photoshop weiterarbeiten.


----------

